# Best possible lighting 25W



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I currently have a light fixture that holds 2 x 25W medium sized light bulbs, currently using incandescent, yes yes I know they aren't the most effective nor efficient. I was wondering if I should put aluminum on the backing of the light fixture to make it brighter? What is the best bulb I can use to get a natural sort of brightness, because the incandescent seems a little dull and dim.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You want a white reflective surface. White reflects. Metal refracts. 
You can use the compact fluorescent bulbs. They'll grow plants well. For a 'natural sunlight' look check the kelvin rating on the bulb or package and aim for something in the 6000-7000 range


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want Natural, get 5000K bulbs such as Philips Bright White. Another choice would be the Daylight version of the Philips, at 65000K. Both will work, but, 5000k bulbs generally render colour better. Try the 13 watt ones. Lowes has the Sylvania version for $7.98 for 4.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

What white surface should I use to reflect light? Don't wanna use paper since that may set my house on fire ahahaha.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you are going to have a piece of glass between the light fixture and tank why dont you just use the whitest latex paint you can find several layers thick? That should work pretty well. I dont know if it makes a huge difference though if you do it or not honestly.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like the same type of light fixture as what I have...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I am using one natural light bulb and one other CFL bulb in my one hood like that, and I notice that the side that uses the cheap CFL bulb grows a lot of algae. So it's worth getting the right color bulb imho. 

W


----------

